# Pros and Cons of living in Swansea after almost two years ...



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

Seems about time to take some sort of stock of my having moved from South London** to South (West) Wales, after almost two years here ... a major move for me ....

**(after 17 years in Walworth!)

Most of these points in both lists are Swansea specific, but with some inevitably applying to S Wales more generally, at least a bit.

NB No football related comments are allowed, footy forum thataway! 

Just as I think of them, no particular order of merit/dismerit.

*Pros*
1. Stunning coastal and other Welsh scenery within very easy reach of the City, the Gower never stops impressing.
2. Quieter pace of life here is mostly a pro, I thought I'd miss London's ever happening hustle and bustle but on my frequent returns to the Metropolis I find it much more hasslesome to get about than I remember, and more crowded too.
3. Massively inexpensive here, Swansea, some public transport aside, is a very cheap place to live in.
4. Our local CAMRA gang are lovely people, never short of suggested events/pissups, and being involved in the 2nd biggest beer festival in Wales each year (see relevent threads in this forum, plug plug) is really rewarding. But see point 1 below, we fight a hard battle!
5. Reassuring that so many people hereabouts seem to be left or leftish politically, and certainly anti-Tory. To be fair though that may be the ones I choose to hang out with .... it's more true at work than not though, as well. Union (PCS) membership an expected thing for most ....
6. Big relieved thanks have to go back to the old Ministry of Transport, back in the early 1970s, for deciding back then to establish the (UK)-national headquarters of the DVLA here. They're Swansea's second? biggest employer, but for them I'd still be jobless! (see point 5, cons).
7. Dylan Thomas Centre, National Waterfront Museum, Glyn Vivian Gallery, etc. 
8. Continental Cafe in town (it's Italian-run, by Castle Square). Majorly good breakfasts on Saturdays/Sundays!
9. Seems mostly safe and crime-low, with trouble easy to avoid. This includes where we are, a poor and 'inner city' area of sorts, but quiet. Despite the Evening Post's sensationalising, we do not go about at night in fear of attack or of being robbed.
See a couple of qualifications below, though, no shortage of petty-delinquent youth around.
10. Last but very much not least, festivaldeb has made sure I've not once regretted moving here -- personal and love life still very much thriving. Yay!

*Cons*
1. Despite point 4 above, Swansea and area is a terrible beer desert that's seriously deprived of good quality ale (except once a year!). There's a big lack of decent pubs selling varied quality choices here. The rare exceptions  are great. A big shout goes to the Queens, the Potters Wheel -- with reservations -- and to the Railway Arms, Upper Killay, and a few others. But to have  a city of 120,000 or so people having fewer top quality real ale pubs than (for eg) Hebden Bridge in Yorkshire (pop 3 to 4,000) is an embarassment.
2. Wine Street. I can't express how negatively I feel about this (luckily avoidable) hellhole, and remain mystified about why so many people from in and out of town choose to flock there on Fridays and Saturdays. Maybe I'm getting too old now, but there's plenty older than me who go. That 'bar' packed thoroughfare is living proof of point 1 of my cons as well.
3. Many years ago Swansea's most famous son, Dylan Thomas, called Swansea the lovely, ugly town, and sad to say the city itself is pretty ugly mostly, especially in the centre, with post WWII modernist vandalism (see Kingsway!) run riot. The grand view over the spectacular Bay is a very positive antidote, but overall I find this place a hard city to love visually.
4. Treboeth, Brynhyfryd, Clase, Morriston (the areas between where I live and where I work) seem to have few to no redeeming features and thus help to make my point 3 of the cons for me ... and point 1 too ....... at least where we are, Hafod, though not much more scenic, and no better for pubs, it's close to the centre and railway station!
5. Serious lack of work here, Swansea was unemployment central for me over 18 months, and heaven knows I tried hard to find some. Hours were grand but the pay was shit 
But see point 6 in the Pros list.
6. Weather, this was a negative that I fully expected after many visits to Swansea both before and after meeting festivaldeb. Despite two unusually dry winters here, sometimes the wind and rain are relentlessly downheartening over many days, like just now. 
And I say this after by no means a bad summer, I hate to think how I'd feel after a truly shit summer along 2007 lines ....
7. There seem to be lot of boy racer wanker-drivers around, many of whom are also drive by shouters**
**(= ie *total* wankers, universally, no exceptions, zero redeeming features).
8. Glass breaking cunts covering the roads and cycle paths (also footpaths) every weekend with smashed remnants of Bacardi Breezer and Budweiser bottles. Dog injuring, cycle-tyre-puncturing scumbags, it's a really bad epidemic here at times.
9. Major shortage of gigs. Gaps filled by cover bands in pubs, most of whom  have enough time on their hands to be pretty good at what they do actually! But it's rare for any even half way well known bands to come as far West as this. Cardiff or nothing for the tours, often nothing -- Cardiff misses out a lot too. TBF the gig shortage is made up for a bit by several good free events in the city, Castle Square particularly, over the spring and summer.
10. The Evening Post. Vile and rubbish paper, part of the Rothermere empire .... some of its front page headlines (sensationalising, and ramping up shock horror fury! about the most minor of crimes and 'outrages') are more worthy of a village newspaper than one fit to be read in Wales' second largest city.
11. This is quite a serious one (maybe some connection with 10). I find plenty of people here pretty parochial and limited in general life outlook compared to London (Debbie finds this too and she's lived here for 18 years). 
Perhaps to mention London is not at all a fair comparison, but I post as I find, and when I meet people in work who rarely come into Swansea even, and spend all their time in Ystrad/Ystal (Upper Swansea Valley, SA9  ) I do wonder ..... and YES! (rolleyes! smiley!) I'm *fully* aware that there are plenty of negatives about London/other big cities too, but they're different ones largely.

Footnote to 11 above, and to point 3 of the cons as well, and point 1 too as it goes  :
To add to the pros though, if I ever feel particularly negative about aspects of Swansea, I just think of my fleeting visits to Ammanford, Port Talbot, Aberdare .... enough said   

I guess you have to know and be from those places to appreciate them!

I can probably think of more pros and cons but that'll do for now.

I'd also like to emphasise that I'm *very* conscious of posting as an incomer here, so any true Jacks reading this, please try not to feel too insulted.

I'm well aware that there are plenty of pros of being here after all.

Reactions/thoughts welcomed!


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2010)

10 pros 

11 cons

time to up sticks


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

badlands said:


> 10 pros
> 
> 11 cons
> 
> time to up sticks



Suggest you re-read pro point 10 there matey! 

(not all points are equally as good or as bad as each other in pro-don or con-dom!)


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Suggest you re-read pro point 10 there matey!
> 
> (not all points are equally as good or as bad as each other in pro-don or con-dom!)



Ah! Just reread said pro10

you've answered your own question haven't you?

life's good


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

Sure is, but I thought a pros and cons list might be quite interesting generally, would be good to see reactions from Jacks and from other South Welsh  ... or from others who've moved here now or in the past from outside ....


----------



## Belushi (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad to hear its worked out for you William mate, long time since I was in Swansea but its a fair assessment.

My stepmam works at the dvla, i wont ask you if you know her though as I know how huge it is!


----------



## Belushi (Nov 5, 2010)

> Ystrad/Ystal (Upper Swansea Valley, SA9  )



Ochor-draws, my ancestral enemies


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 5, 2010)

it does sound like an awful lot of South Wales to be honest.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 5, 2010)

Totally agree about Wind st, the Gower and the post.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was down in Swansea a few weeks ago for a uni reunion, drank in the Uplands Tavern, which I liked, nice atmosphere, good crowd, enjoyed it, we were at a place in Uplands for the do, some snooker hall with a function room, it was a bit meh. but ok.

I thought I'd spend 2 nights down there, and on the Sunday morning, me and a mate drove out to Mumbles, then the Gower, lovely, we came back, saw a mate in the centre, then at 5 I was on my own for the evening - had a bit of a sleep at the hotel  then went out for a walk around the city centre which is shit tbf, it wasn't great in the 80s when I lived there. I didn't venture as far as wine street, but found no pub I wanted to have a pint in , they just looked miserable from the outside - could have gone back up to the Uplands Tavern, or over to Mumbles, but I fancied just waling somewhere - in the centre on a Sunday night, the only place with any life was the Yate's Wine Lodge  I was stayed nearby (Dragon Hotel) and the Yate's was heaving on a Sunday night - loads of people outside - but it was a Yates. so I didn't  bother with it.

about the only people I came into contact with on the walk about the centre - were blokes having a piss on street corners, and teenage girls drunkenly arguing with their mates

I have a lot of affection for parts of Swansea - but they need to sort out the centre - totally shit


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 12, 2010)

Drug/alcohol services are beyond shit in west wales, so never get addicted to anything

apart from that its allright, although im a good 60mins on the bus west of swansea, where there is more welsh speaking types and backwards living, but less boy racers and bottle smashing youth (although still far too much)

agree about the evening post aswell its vile

peace


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for those responses folks .....

Right now plenty at DVLA and elsewhere in Swansea are talking half with anticipation and half with fear about the infamous *BLACK FRIDAY* 

Not just a Swansea thing sure, but people REALLY go to town in Wine Street the last Friday before Xmas ... 

Luckily Ground Elder has told me (on the Festivals Forum) of a long festival-centred documentary on BBC4 that evening, so my out and aboutness with work colleagues will be confined to early on! Phew!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2010)

With the exception of the work and beer, you could apply most of those negatives to Northampton.

The gower is lush though


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2010)

Pros: 
1. Close to beautiful countryside
2. Regular train service to Cardiff and London to get the fuck out
3. Some nice Welsh folks live there

Cons: 
1. It's as ugly and as depressing as fuck
2. It's bleak
3. It's home to the Jacks


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2010)

editor said:


> 1. It's as ugly and as depressing as fuck
> 2. It's bleak



There are a fuck load more places in the UK worse then this on both counts! 

I actually think the view up the hill from the beach is quite nice.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2010)

G_S said:


> There are a fuck load more places in the UK worse then this on both counts!
> 
> I actually think the view up the hill from the beach is quite nice.


Oh, there's definitely places far worse than Swansea - Ogmore Vale for starters  -but doesn't stop Jackland being an utterly depressing place to be. Cardiff's like Monte Carlo in comparison!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2010)

Never had the "pleasure" of going to Ogmore Vale! 

Out of intrest as a non welsh person what do you mean by Jacks/Jackland?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Pros:
> 1. Close to beautiful countryside
> 2. Regular train service to Cardiff and London to get the fuck out
> 3. Some nice Welsh folks live there
> ...


 

The city centre is ugly, but you get out of the centre, and it's a nice place. I never found it bleak when I lived there (apart from the centre) and enjoyed Saturday afternoons at the Vetch!

We never felt a desire to visit Cardiff when I was there, apart from folks who went to rugby internationals.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

G_S said:


> Never had the "pleasure" of going to Ogmore Vale!
> 
> Out of intrest as a non welsh person what do you mean by Jacks/Jackland?


 
Swansea footie term


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2010)

Ah ok! Double fail...I know fuck all about football either!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2010)

G_S said:


> Ah ok! Double fail...I know fuck all about football either!





> Swansea City and its supporters are unofficially known as 'Jacks'. One explanation for this name is that during the 17th century, sailors from Swansea were respected and any 'Swansea Jack' was allowed to join the crew based simply on the town's reputation for good sailors. Many, however, believe that the name originates from the renowned life-saving dog Swansea Jack.


  from wiki.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2010)

Learn something new everyday on urban. My time here isn't totally wasted.


----------



## lewislewis (Nov 26, 2010)

Interestingly Swansea's (city and county) GVA (gross value-added, economic stat) is 78% of the UK average, Wales as a whole is 74% of the UK average. So Swansea is more prosperous than the Welsh average.

Comparably, Cardiff and the Vale of Glamorgan are at 106% of the UK average, Newport and Monmouth (calculated as one region) are at 96%.

The biggest gap of all is in the two EU classifications of Wales- "West Wales and the Valleys" has a GVA of some 68% of the UK average, "East Wales" is at 98% of the UK average.

Despite Wales having the lowest inequality of any of the UK nations and regions (because we have hardly any rich people), there are still obvious regional inequalities within Wales that will be exacerbated further by the massive cuts Westminster are going to inflict on us.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

Having spent time in Swansea - I can honestly say I never want to go back!   The Gower is nice, but once you've seen it (and the Mumbles) you don't need to see it again.   Traffic is horrendous in town.   The town is full of rowdy bars with people pissing on the street and worse  - (as mentioned in many posts above).   The weather is terrible.   Students mis behave all over and I presume many of them will end up in the Cat B prison, judging by the crime rate.
The new housing they have built around the so called Marina - is awful and is packed in like sardines.   The premier Inn had a 'major incident' last weekend with a man almost killing his wife/girlfriend at the hotel.  Add to that all the chavs and down and outs and its going to take more than a bit of shit housing to sort out the area.  Not for me.. sorry


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

Also - Wine Street - say no more!   I've noticed its not just confined to that street anymore and the same behaviour and scum are over-spilling into other parts of the town... get out if you can!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 6, 2014)

Swansea, so awful you named yourself after it and resurrected three threads to tell everyone.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

This made me laugh:  http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Swansea,_Wales


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

And another:  http://www.ilivehere.co.uk/swansea-shitty-city.html


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

You really should read this too:  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swansea


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 7, 2014)

Further independent reading:  Realistic view of the delightful Swansea:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Swansea
http://www.ilivehere.co.uk/swansea-shitty-city.html
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Swansea,_Wales


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> ...


So when are you going to start posting the SPAM ?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2014)

That was a bump out of the blue    -- I'd almost forgotten this thread


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 9, 2014)

How's it going William? Are you still in Swansea? Are you one of the 'down and outs' Swanseabay complains about?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes and no respectively ...  

I'm off to London tomorrow and will be madly busy with family business there, but I may feel the need to post up a Swansea update soon ...


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

There is an interesting topic about "Top 100 Crap Towns" on Swansea Online forum that you may to want read. You can see the topic at:
http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=rview&th=363809&rid=0


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't get sick and require an ambulance in Swansea... you will be buggered!  http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-awful-state/story-22851881-detail/story.html


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> There is an interesting topic about "Top 100 Crap Towns" on Swansea Online forum that you may to want read. You can see the topic at:
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=rview&th=363809&rid=0



Fuck off.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Xenon  - your lack of language skills indicates the level of education in Swansea... I rest my case - SHIT HOLE!


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't get sick and require an ambulance in Swansea... you will be buggered! http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-awful-state/story-22851881-detail/story.html


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Glad I live in a proper area where you can get an Ambulance... mind you the Ambulance service are probably fed up of all the drunks and druggies on the streets in Swansea..  Not to mention the lovely humans that physically crap on the street - what a wonderful city!!  You should all be so proud!
http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-awful-state/story-22851881-detail/story.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Don't get sick and require an ambulance in Swansea... you will be buggered! http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-awful-state/story-22851881-detail/story.html



why don't you keep on posting the same link?  that will really go down well.

Also, what do you think about Aberystwyth, Colwyn Bay, and Snowdon?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Glad I live in a proper area where you can get an Ambulance... mind you the Ambulance service are probably fed up of all the drunks and druggies on the streets in Swansea..  Not to mention the lovely humans that physically crap on the street - what a wonderful city!!  You should all be so proud!
> http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-awful-state/story-22851881-detail/story.html



fucking hell, you actually posted it again.  keep on posting it, see how many threads you can get it over before you get banned.  we'll run a book and donate the winnings to the Swansea Tourist Board.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2014)

You seem to be a one trick pony.
Why did you choose Urban to post this stuff ?


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Amazed any of you can afford internet connections - given what a shit hole Swansea is - do the DSS give you a good deal for internet access in the hopes you'll use it to find a job... as if!


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Even the Poles don't like Wales... what does that tell you?  You Half Wits!
http://www.polishforums.com/uk-ireland-31/people-think-wales-welsh-15708/2/


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Even the Poles don't like Wales... what does that tell you?



That you're a racist idiot?


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

8den - I am not racist - I'd take a look at yourself for even mentioning the word - shame on you!


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> 8den - I am not racist - I'd take a look at yourself for even mentioning the word - shame on you!




Then what did you mean when you said "even the Poles don't like Wales"?


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Poles is a term used for Polish - who can go all over the UK - obviously they have good taste - as its not Wales they want to live in.   Be careful if you start accusing people of a racist behaviour - that is a police matter


----------



## Belushi (Sep 12, 2014)

Is that you Trampie?


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

No I do not live in Swansea - so am obviously not a Tramp!


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

No - I do not live in Swansea, so am obviously not a tramp... unlike the rest of the population?!


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Poles is a term used for Polish



Really? Well I never. Learn something new every day.


> - who can go all over the UK - obviously they have good taste - as its not Wales they want to live in.



So when you said "even the Poles don't like Wales" you meant "the famously refined sensibilities of the People of Poland turn their noses up at south Wales"?


> Be careful if you start accusing people of a racist behaviour - that is a police matter



I am LITERATLY shitting it. No really typing this on my tablet in the bathroom.

You racist twatbag.


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Xenon  - lack of language skills indicates the level of education in Swansea... I rest my case - SHIT HOLE!



I don't live in Swansea you bellend. And interpreting a brief but deserved impolite way of saying go away as indicative of a poorsity of language skills, merely adds to the impression of a biggoted dullard you've created for yourself.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

I understand - you will probably be in the bathroom for a while - i presume you'll have some fresh air though as its probably an outside loo - if you save up, you may be able to afford an inside bathroom... eventually...


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Amazed any of you can afford internet connections - given what a shit hole Swansea is - do the DSS give you a good deal for internet access in the hopes you'll use it to find a job... as if!



Wanker. I pity your neighbours.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

xenon - you've missed your calling as an extra in Downton Abbey - but I expect it took you the last hour to look up all those words in a dictionary.. well done - maybe you can go back to Wales and explain to people what a dictionary is!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2014)

of all the things to be a Single Issue Internet Weirdo about, Swansea is perhaps the oddest.

Swanseabay what else do you hate?  how many suns do you think there are?  what jacket potato toppings do you like?


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Merely drawing attention to other people's views of a truly horrendous place.
http://www.ilivehere.co.uk/swansea-shitty-city.html


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> I understand - you will probably be in the bathroom for a while - i presume you'll have some fresh air though as its probably an outside loo - if you save up, you may be able to afford an inside bathroom... eventually...




I like Xenon, do not live in Swansea. Though I did live in the Mumbles for six months while shooting a TV show in the old Ford factory.


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> xenon - you've missed your calling as an extra in Downton Abbey - but I expect it took you the last hour to look up all those words in a dictionary.. well done - maybe you can go back to Wales and explain to people what a dictionary is!



I've been working. And why assume I'm from Wales. Can only Welsh people talk about Wales now. Are you some kind of racist?


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2014)

Honestly is this reverse psychology. Are you writing from the Swansea tourist board. Only mad loons could hate the place as much as you seem to. And your username.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Glad to see you've been able to leave 8den.. one of the lucky ones...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm late to the party on this - can anyone hit me up with the URL to a pithy website article that will tell me all I need to know about the topic?


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

If Wales wanted to break out of the UK - no one would have a problem... in fact we'd pay to get Wales to leave - arsehole of the United Kingdom


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Xenon for shame! Our new member has told us quite clearly that he is most certainly not a racialist. He just hates everyone in Wales and assumes they're all jobless outdoor shiting tramps who not even the Poles like. 

Definitely not a racist.


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2014)

Well when you put it like that...


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

Assumptions will get you nowhere 8den - who said I was a man and who said I assumed - if you'd like pictures of the shitting tramps - you just need to google it - as I've said, independent evidence of a terrible area...


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Glad to see you've been able to leave 8den.. one of the lucky ones...




Not paying attention are we? Not Welsh, I'm Irish, and I enjoyed my time in Swansea. Travelling from the Mumbles through Swansea of a morning was a gorgeous drive to work. And I picked uipo a great souvenir, my son Sam was born in St Georges the night of our wrap party. My own Swansea Jack. 

Fantastic midwife team. Swansea wouldn't be my favourite place in the UK, BUT its not the worst.


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> If Wales wanted to break out of the UK - no one would have a problem... in fact we'd pay to get Wales to leave - arsehole of the United Kingdom




If Scotland votes yes, and Wales leave, and the NI rejoin Ireland will English people just call it "the kingdom"?


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 12, 2014)

We'll call is 'Bliss' - 8den...


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> We'll call is 'Bliss' - 8den...



You are UKIP and I claim my five pounds.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 12, 2014)

8den said:


> You are UKIP and I claim my five pounds.


Check it before you spend it


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2014)

Fuck right off swanseabay you cock womble


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> If Wales wanted to break out of the UK - no one would have a problem... in fact we'd pay to get Wales to leave - arsehole of the United Kingdom



criticising swanny is one thing, criticising wales will a person barred when editor finds out....


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't get why you choose the username referencing the place you hate.

or the virulent hatred of the poor, but thats a wider mystery and not confined to this particular weirdo with his hobby horse bullshit.


----------



## 8den (Sep 12, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Assumptions will get you nowhere 8den - who said I was a man



You did, you fucking bell end. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/swanseabay.64118/


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> of all the things to be a Single Issue Internet Weirdo about, Swansea is perhaps the oddest.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2014)

8den said:


> You did, you fucking bell end.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/swanseabay.64118/


You can prove anything with _facts_


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:
			
		

> of all the things to be a Single Issue Internet Weirdo about, Swansea is perhaps the oddest.



Oh I dunno, I've had the odd moment too  

But then I get on the bus to Gower/the coast, or on the train to Bristol/Cardiff, or on the road to a festival and everything looks a lot better ...  

(But as for Swanseabay, 'bell end' seems just about right all the same  )


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 22, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> If Wales wanted to break out of the UK - no one would have a problem... in fact we'd pay to get Wales to leave - arsehole of the United Kingdom


How much will you pay?


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 30, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Fuck right off swanseabay you cock womble




Yeah this. Swansea is a rather large area. Closer to the city centre nice places like Sketty.. Bugger all wrong with Mumbles....and of course there's Gower-the first area in the country to be awarded an Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty. When I walk my dog down to Three Cliffs every day funnily enough I dont look down and see the golden sands stretching from 3 cliffs to oxwich and think 'what a shit hole'

To describe the whole of swansea as a shit hole when it covers such a large area with plenty of nice places is top drawer bollocks.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 1, 2014)

As per the ancient OP to this thread, I have plenty of criticisms of aspects of Swansea (town on Fri an Sat eves especially!  ) and I've made them. Will probably meet make some of them again**, but I thoroughly agree with that post Grandma Death -- there are plenty of good things round and about if you look for them.

**watch this space 

Swanseabay, who's about as much from Swansea as I am I reckon, is just being a twat.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> I understand - you will probably be in the bathroom for a while - i presume you'll have some fresh air though as its probably an outside loo - if you save up, you may be able to afford an inside bathroom... eventually...


You're becoming very tedious indeed. Change the record or GTFO.


----------



## stuart77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Del


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2014)

old beef is ressurected


----------



## stuart77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ha ha yeah


----------



## stuart77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ha ha he's on every Swansea thread going!
Eg -wheres good for  a stag do in swansea?
Swanseabay: don't buy a house there due to low property values


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2014)

stuart77 said:


> Obviously a social inadequate/borderline autism Rainman type not worth the energy.


You seem to be mistaking this forum for some sort of Wheeey! Laaaads! 'bants' forum. It's not.


----------



## stuart77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Haha get over yourself, you had plenty of anti swansea things to say on page 1 of this thread then told swansea bay to gtfo .very highbrow!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2014)

about Swansea yes, not about autism or any other slur


----------



## stuart77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok fine deleted sorry if it offended anyone


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2014)

nice one


----------



## nathan80 (May 18, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Seems about time to take some sort of stock of my having moved from South London** to South (West) Wales, after almost two years here ... a major move for me ....
> 
> **(after 17 years in Walworth!)
> 
> ...


hi am a single dad of four black English with mixed white children I will be moving to sa1 from London sw15 I am throwing myself to a new way of life and to give my kids a different influence as my son of 15 is living with his mum and selling drugs with his mother's boyfriend. I do not want the same for my other kids so want a fresh start. I don't speak Welsh and hope me and my children would be welcomed in Swansea. I just want to know if we would be looked at as aliens lol and if i would live a peaceful life with no racism especially being black English carribean and my two boys and two girls mixed white. I care nothing if there's black people around just as long as I feel welcomed and my kids have a good influence in their life's. I just want the best for them and me and will do the same for my fellow neighborhood and people of Swansea. I hope you can give me some insights. thank you for your post and for listening.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 18, 2017)

nathan80 : thanks for replying. 

I will need to give this some thought. 

Any answer I try and give will inevitably be complicated, being a former-London-dwelling incomer myself.

However, you will very likely find that Swansea is *great* for schools and kids and family-friendly atmosphere (apologies for not knowing too much beyond that -- we're just a no-kids couple with 2 cats and a campervan here   )

Be aware that there are very few non-white people in Swansea, to an extreme extent compared to some similarly-sized UK cities. I doubt there'd be many (hopefully no) problems for you, and I hope not  -- see the schools, etc point above. 

But 'the not too many BME folk about' point, which is obvious every time we go out,  will definitely be a culture-shock from London! Even we find that, and we go to Bristol/Cardiff a lot too, where the contrast is far less apparant..

*Good luck* with it all though, and I promise to try and reply some more when I've had more time to think about it properly


----------



## phillm (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> You're becoming very tedious indeed. Change the record or GTFO.



I smelt Jonathon Bishop here - then moved up to the Wales forum menu and saw the classic thread.

Jonathan Bishop, Welsh Labour and Bulletin Boards


----------



## phillm (Jul 11, 2017)

phillm said:


> I smelt Jonathon Bishop here - then moved up to the Wales forum menu and saw the classic thread.
> 
> Jonathan Bishop, Welsh Labour and Bulletin Boards



In jbishop style I'm replying to myself - found this over on a copyright notice on kiwifarms - so 99% sure he has been amongst us...

2016-08-16 - Jonathan Edward Bishop: "CloudFlare received a DMCA copyright infringement complaint"

Reporter's Name: Jonathan Edward Bishop
Copyright Holder's Name: Jonathan Bishop Limited
Reporter's Email Address: jonathanbishop@jonathanbishop.com
Reporter's Title: In-House Counsel
Reporter's Company Name: Jonathan Bishop Limited
Reporter's Telephone Number: 1 302 394 9454
Reporter's Address: PO Box 674 Swansea, Wales GB
Reported URLs:


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 29, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> nathan80 : thanks for replying.
> 
> I will need to give this some thought.
> 
> ...




Yeah this. There are some small pockets made up of the BME community but hardly anything sizeable. Having said that Ive moved recently from the predominantly white middle class area of south gower into the city centre more and Ive noticed lots of different nationalities

Schools here range from good to excellent (with bishoptson the best school in wales) but you'll be outside of that catchment there. 

Swansea like some other sea side towns has a sizeable transient population worth. Coupled with seasonal work and the university theres a flow of people in and out of the area so you wont viewed as an 'outsider'

Swansea is a city of contrasts-oh and it does have a bad drug problem in some areas.


----------

